# Katarina Olendzskaia?



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen this babe before?

Ultrababe Katarina Olendzskaia [NSFW]


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2011)

i like her


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Screen door in a hurricane, retard on a drum, Charlie Sheen on the Tigerblood, etc. 
But yes If I had even a hint of a chance with her I would take that picture and show my mom, grandpop, hell anyone that would look...and inform them "that I tapped that" Very attractive girl


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 28, 2011)

that woman is genetically superior


----------



## rocco0218 (Mar 28, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> that woman is genetically superior


Umm...genetics didn't have anything to do with those!!


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 28, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> Umm...genetics didn't have anything to do with those!!


hmm they look natural and scar free! but regardless look at that waist and the skin and  face she must be on the tigers blood


----------



## adrien (May 6, 2011)

I dont know who she is, but she can get it!!!


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 6, 2011)

Great tits.  great waist.  great everything.


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 6, 2011)

that broad is hot....


----------



## phosphor (May 7, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Has anyone seen this babe before?
> 
> Ultrababe Katarina Olendzskaia [NSFW]


 
I have her whole set - at least i think it's her whole set. She is by far, my favorite out of all the 1000's of pics I have. Unfortunately, they are on my system that is currently down for the count. If you do not have them already, I will up them on this thread if I ever get the system going (I cannot check the link, since I am at work).

Your taste is impeccable, as is mine. I never knew her name before, so many, many thanks.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 7, 2011)

This chick has all the right things going on in all the right places.


----------



## dworld (May 7, 2011)

beautiful,sexy...


----------



## Hated (May 7, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Has anyone seen this babe before?


 
Its funny anyone with good vision considers that thing a quote un quote "babe".

Not all that surprising TheGreatSemensucker would be drooling over that atrocity.


----------



## adrien (May 7, 2011)

anyone have more pics of this chick?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 8, 2011)

Hated said:


> Its funny anyone with good vision considers that thing a quote un quote "babe".
> 
> Not all that surprising TheGreatSemensucker would be drooling over that atrocity.



Queer

You've got to be gay not to want to eat this


----------



## phosphor (May 8, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. 

This is all about QUALITY, not quantity in this thread. Great racks and tiny waists are gods gift to men. I think I just turned religious for all the wrong reasons.

Hated, there are many threads with pics regarding gays, mens assholes and transgenders that you can shoot your midget pecker on - leave this one to men that have a refined taste in women.


----------



## adrien (May 8, 2011)

^^^^cant agree more


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Queer
> 
> You've got to be gay not to want to eat this


 
No, I just have a thing for lady lifeforms that aren't fraudulent and mediocre.



phosphor said:


> Hated, there are many threads with pics regarding gays, mens assholes and transgenders that you can shoot your midget pecker on - leave this one to men that have a refined taste in women.


 
I'll pass.


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

Don't look HATED...it's a full grown woman!


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

easymoney said:


> ...it's a full grown woman!


 

Your point?


Oh that's right, you don't have one.









*Easy Idiot.*


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

My point is this thread is back on topic...Katrina!


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

easymoney said:


> My point is this thread is back on topic...Katrina!


 

And you want some kind of medal or something for your good deed?

How about some green rep pionts? Or maybe TheGreatSemen's cock in your mouth?

Get a life, fucking fraudulent tranny-loving loser.


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

FUCK YOU


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

FUCK YOU.


*Cock-starved Little Bitch.*


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Zaphod (May 9, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Don't look HATED...it's a full grown woman!



Hated likes little asian boys in sailor suits.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 9, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Hated likes little asian boys in sailor suits.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

I think hated is a little asian boy in a sailor suit


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Hated likes to beat up and laugh at little asian boys in sailor suits.


 
Fixed for better accuracy.


----------



## Zaphod (May 9, 2011)

You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think hated is a little asian boy in a sailor suit


 

Then stop thinking, you might hurt yourself even further.

On second thought, go right ahead and think some more, Einstein.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

hated is delusional and e-tough, a typical internet pussy


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

^^^^

Keep it up, hopefully your peabrain will completely burn out.


----------



## Zaphod (May 9, 2011)

So you have personal experience with that?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

Hated said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Keep it up, hopefully your peabrain will completely burn out.



Can you keep it up for mommy to pratice her dick sucking for when the nieghborhood guys come by to see her when your in school?


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> So you have personal experience with making a fool out of me?


 
Most definitely.



REDDOG309 said:


> Can you keep it up for mommy to pratice her dick sucking for when the nieghborhood guys come by to see her when your in school?


 
Becoming evident you don't have a good relationship with the one who concieved you.

Nobody uses as many ludicrous, tiresome, horrendous mommy jokes as you. Truly Pathetic.


----------



## Zaphod (May 9, 2011)

Hated said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody is quite as stupid as you.  You aren't even insulting in your replies.  You're just a moron.  Somebody shoot you in the head and you just haven't had the good graces to die?  They'd have to shoot you in the base of the skull to destroy your medulla oblongata because we all know you have nothing above that.  You just have enough to keep your sorry ass alive.


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

FUCK!!!! She is fine as hell....I would love to give her all the dick she can handle


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

So you guys should probably go argue somewhere else. Us men are trying to enjoy the pics of this sexy ass bitch


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

"yo adrien" how about you go find some more pics of this sexy ass bitch. Huh? can  you do that?


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> "yo adrien" how about you go find some more pics of this sexy ass bitch. Huh? can  you do that?



I would love to!!! But seeing as how I am sitting in Afghanistan on a government computer, I cant do that.....sorry...so hook it up bro...


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

All right Bro. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


>



wow...o how i would love to burry my face in that!!!


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


>



amazing!!! Thanks for the pics


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

One more for ya


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> One more for ya



your the man...way to support this troop


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

Reddog, if you happen to stop by "Hated" momma's house, may I suggest you ask her to remove her upper set of teeth before she blows you...she has a slight overbite and those middle teeth drag like a mo-fo!  "Hated" will be in his room fucking the hamster...sick lil bastard!


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

Adrien...Thanks for fighting for the rest of us overseas!  God speed my friend!  In my opinion, you guys should get free gear.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 9, 2011)

Get back on topic dammit!


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

Damn it...she is an angel!  Sorry, no more straying from topic but I had to send out my thanks to adrien.


----------



## easymoney (May 10, 2011)

You got that right Zaphod!  He's a 7-toed male midget fucker


----------



## Hated (May 10, 2011)

adrien said:


> So you guys should probably go argue somewhere else.


 
How about you shut the fuck up and keep gawking at some ugly bitch
who wouldn't give you the time of day if you were on your knees begging.

Nobody gives a damm what you want insignificant little footstool.



easymoney said:


> Reddog, if you happen to stop by "Hated" momma's house, may I suggest you ask her to remove her upper set of teeth before she blows you...she has a slight overbite and those middle teeth drag like a mo-fo! "Hated" will be in his room fucking the hamster...sick lil bastard!


 
You're even worse at momma jokes than Reddick.  

You must have spawned from a test-tube experiment he once had, before dating homos.

Even Adrien is more clever than you, and he's incredibly dumb.


----------



## adrien (May 10, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Adrien...Thanks for fighting for the rest of us overseas!  God speed my friend!  In my opinion, you guys should get free gear.



Thanks!!! I second the free gear!!


----------



## adrien (May 10, 2011)

Hated said:


> How about you shut the fuck up and keep gawking at some ugly bitch
> who wouldn't give you the time of day if you were on your knees begging.
> 
> Nobody gives a damm what you want insignificant little footstool.
> ...




Hated: are you serious?? why dont you grab your balls, bring your bitch ass to afghanistan then try to step to me. I will pound your little ass straight into the ground. By the way, what the fuck do you do for this country???


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

A lot of hate going on in this thread. And the girl is okay I suppose. Kinda weird looking.


----------



## adrien (May 10, 2011)

nope....just speaking the truth


----------

